# Suche Com-Text für 10 Jahre altes OP



## Marc_3 (13 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche eine alte Com-Text Software mit der ich ein 10 Jahre altes Op bearbeiten kann. Wer hat sowas noch oder weiß wo es sowas noch gibt und kann mir vielleicht dieses zukommen lassen ?

gruß Marc


----------



## merlin (31 Juli 2004)

Hab jetzt grad mein altes Datenarchiv durchforstet und einen Com-Text in der Version 3.10 für OP5/15/20 gefunden.

Brauchst ihn noch?? Dann schreib meir deine Mailadresse in die Inbox.


----------



## Guido1976 (10 April 2006)

*Coros Comtext*

Hallo,

vielleicht könntest Du mir auch die Software Coros Comtext zukommen lassen. Wäre super. Wir wollen im OP5 ein paar Texte ändern und haben nur diese *.O05 Datei und kommen sonst nicht weiter.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Werner54 (10 April 2006)

*Konvertieren*

Hallo,

ich denke, bei Änderungen an so alten Geräten soll man die Gelegenheit nutzen und das alte Comtext-Programm konvertieren. Wenn das Probleme macht: Mit COMTEXT ausdrucken und mit ProTool abtippen ist bestimmt nicht die schlechteste Alternative.


----------



## volker (10 April 2006)

ihr solltet hier ein bisschen vorsichtiger sein. comtext ist zwar alt aber trotzdem kaufsoftware.


----------



## KHD-Klaus (16 Dezember 2006)

*Hat den jemand noch die Software ComText*

Suche auch noch nach einer COMTEXT Software


----------

